# Bimini twist



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Is this how ugly this knot is suppose to look? If so I think I got it. Might have to practice a little more though.
http://www.thaifishingguide.com/fishtechequip/techniques/knots/bimini_twist.html


----------



## lynnpier06 (Jun 3, 2006)

*bimini*

i know that knot is a hell of a lot easier to tie with braid, for some reason the braid handles the twists more easily.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

that one looks like one of Al's knots... well after a few b/l's anyway...


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

That bimini looks like poop


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

thats before you put on cotton gloves and pull all the ends really hard. It looks like it would come together well.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I kind of thought it looked bad. 
Whats it supose to look like. I see lots of sketches but no actual pictures. This is one that I tied but cant seem to do it again. Is this what it's supose to look like?
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/chapa/110_1002.jpg


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

jjaachapa said:


> I kind of thought it looked bad.
> Whats it supose to look like. I see lots of sketches but no actual pictures. This is one that I tied but cant seem to do it again. Is this what it's supose to look like?
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/chapa/110_1002.jpg


Chapa, I'm making a strong effort to learn that knot, too. Yours looks very good. I think I'll try it with either a double nail, uni-nail or no-name.

Nice work, bud.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*thanks*



Newsjeff said:


> Chapa, I'm making a strong effort to learn that knot, too. Yours looks very good. I think I'll try it with either a double nail, uni-nail or no-name.
> 
> Nice work, bud.[/QUOTE
> Thanks, but thats one out 20. The rest look like I craped them out. I guess I'll keep practicing


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

yogai said:


> thats before you put on cotton gloves and pull all the ends really hard. It looks like it would come together well.


Witch ends should I be pulling tight????


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I put the line under my feet, with a towel around the line so the ground/shoes don't mess up the line.. For the version where you tuck the tag under the last fe twists, pull the tag at an upward diagonal angle, hold the standing end real tight, and spread the loop with my feet so it cinches up the twists more. Short answer is pull every end to make sure

I use nice soft gloves when I'm tying knots with big line so I can really yank. 

Most people stop too early with the big line because they pull it with their bare hands til it hurts and the line isn't cinched well. A real hard pull with the soft gloves will make a properly tied knot come together like its straight out of a fishing book

Like 50% of my bimini's are messed up lookin in the second set of loops over the first. The twists get spaced unevenly, but the knot still works.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

jjaachapa said:


> I kind of thought it looked bad.
> Whats it supose to look like. I see lots of sketches but no actual pictures. This is one that I tied but cant seem to do it again. Is this what it's supose to look like?
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v335/chapa/110_1002.jpg



Dats more betterer


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

yogai said:


> I put the line under my feet, with a towel around the line so the ground/shoes don't mess up the line.. For the version where you tuck the tag under the last fe twists, pull the tag at an upward diagonal angle, hold the standing end real tight, and spread the loop with my feet so it cinches up the twists more. Short answer is pull every end to make sure
> 
> I use nice soft gloves when I'm tying knots with big line so I can really yank.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I should be a bimini tying fool before the fall striper season.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I just tied one in 20 lb, maybe I can get a pic up.


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*anyone use....*

a blood knot, i got it down to a quick art and can tie my shocks pretty quick, it hasn't failed me yet but i'm always lookin to learn some new


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Hatteras Outfitter's has a good animation.
Their full Drum Rig shows what it should look like.









http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/bimini.htm


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

I can tie a bimini but why? a spider hitch is just as strong and a hell of a lot faster to tie? I learned a couple tricks to tying the bimini its hard to explain over the computer but if any of yall are ever on the pier with me and want to learn it lemme know!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> that one looks like one of Al's knots... well after a few b/l's anyway...


wHATYCH YER MOUTH cHARTER cAPT tEO..... 

Ole' NTKG showed me and another short stubby Budda lookin fella ,how ta tie that knot...I've tied it sober ,drunk ,in the dark ,when I'm fishin and it' blowing 15-25,when I'm home watchin TV...





> I can tie a bimini but why? a spider hitch is just as strong and a hell of a lot faster to tie? I learned a couple tricks to tying the bimini its hard to explain over the computer but if any of yall are ever on the pier with me and want to learn it lemme know!


Good knot to know since it has 100% breakin strength.....but I agree to Bassboy...a simple spider hitch is quik to tie when ya need a quick bait out



> I kind of thought it looked bad.
> Whats it supose to look like. I see lots of sketches but no actual pictures. This is one that I tied but cant seem to do it again. Is this what it's supose to look like?
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...a/110_1002.jpg



Chapa...that is a reel purty knot job!! WTG!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

when fishing, the only thing you can control is your gears. The bimini is the strongest knot to double the line out there. Why use something diff. when you could use the best. If you really know how to tie a bimini, you'll do it as fast as other knots, ask NTKG, he doesn't use his legs to tie a bimini.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

yes the bimini may be the strongest double line IF tied right. If you dont tie a bimini right then it will slip and cinch down or I've seen it get a lot of twists in the double line part. And Im yet to break a spider hitch and its so easy to tie its hard to mess up. Chappa next time your at OVP let me know and ill show you how to tie a bimini if you havent already gotten it by then. I tried teaching Collin (Patricks brother) and he couldnt tie it if you tied it for him.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*The best knot out there....*

is the one that *YOU* can tie best.For me its the spider. I keep trying with th bimmini but dont have confindence with it as I am doing something wrong and it slips. So tell I get it right I tie the knot that I feel most comfortable with.



> Lafayette_River a blood knot, i got it down to a quick art and can tie my shocks pretty quick, it hasn't failed me yet but i'm always lookin to learn some new


I used to only use a blood. Hooked up with th knot buster DD and he poped it like it was a dry spagetti noodle.He showed me the spider and bimmini that day.Haven't used a single knot since.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

I agree that the Bimini Twist is only as good as the persons abilitity to tie it correctly.If done correctly,100% knot. Knots don't fail, people who tie them do.I think the problem some are having with the Bimini slipping is in the initial pull when tieing it.Pull the tag end tight first,than spread the loop side while guiding the tag end over.Oh yeah lots of lube helps.
BTW after tieing the Bimini Twist,how are you guys tieing to your shocker?Anybody tried using the Alberto Knot instead of the Allbright?Been trying that out with positive results.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Samurai said:


> BTW after tieing the Bimini Twist,how are you guys tieing to your shocker?Anybody tried using the Alberto Knot instead of the Allbright?Been trying that out with positive results.


No-Name (sosin knot)...or if I am retieing the bimini or spider ( after the loop has been cut) to a new shock leader...dbl uni.



> So tell I get it right I tie the knot that I feel most comfortable with.


Ain't that the truth...Tie what you feel comfortable tieing....practice the Bimini @ home or while you are spiking the rod.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Samurai- try that*



Samurai said:


> BTW after tieing the Bimini Twist,how are you guys tieing to your shocker?Anybody tried using the Alberto Knot instead of the Allbright?Been trying that out with positive results.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Lafayette_River said:


> a blood knot, i got it down to a quick art and can tie my shocks pretty quick, it hasn't failed me yet but i'm always lookin to learn some new


Blood Knot has 60% strength from the start and weakens with hard pressure. It will slip with braided lines as it is a clinch-type knot


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Bassboy said:


> I can tie a bimini but why? a spider hitch is just as strong and a hell of a lot faster to tie? I learned a couple tricks to tying the bimini its hard to explain over the computer but if any of yall are ever on the pier with me and want to learn it lemme know!


Spier hitch is about 90% but weakens with pressure because the line can cut itself.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

*I'm Confused....*

In the picture of the drum rig, what purpose does the "resulting double line" serve?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

> Cdog: Hooked up with th knot buster DD and he poped it like it was a dry spagetti noodle.


 I love bloodknots and regular albrights,they're easy on my hands.....  


Spider is an excellent knot,so is a triple surgeons loop.. I test knots against each other,and the bimini can whoop both of those,gaurantee... 

Teo,this time I have to disagree,NTKG is good,but ain't no way he can tie a bimini as fast as a spider or triple surgeons,imo.. I also us a spider when times is tough...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Surf Fish said:


> In the picture of the drum rig, what purpose does the "resulting double line" serve?


main line is 15/17/20...ya double em up..ala spider hitch or bimini...you now have a cushion or shock absorber or safety net to yer main line of 30/34/40 (doubled), which is then joined to your shock 40 /50 /60 lbs.....which in fishin terms....the difference of catchin or never having a chance.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> .....which in fishin terms....the difference of catchin or never having a chance.


Thanks for the scientific explanation. 

Good thing all the red drum I've caught over the years didn't know I never had a chance


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Surf Fish said:


> Thanks for the scientific explanation.
> 
> Good thing all the red drum I've caught over the years didn't know I never had a chance


SF...as much fish I don't catch  ...I need all the help I can get...besides, it's jus a lil cushion and assurance between the main line and the shock leader..I have witnessed too many fish caught by good fisherman...that have lost fish to inferior knots.

like Clay said:



> tie the knot that I feel most comfortable with


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I have witnessed too many fish caught by good fisherman...that have lost fish to inferior knots.


That's why I was having trouble figuring out usefullness of the double line. Seems like one more knot is one more point of failure, one more lump to get stuck in the guide feet when you cast....


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Teo,this time I have to disagree,NTKG is good,but ain't no way he can tie a bimini as fast as a spider or triple surgeons,imo.. I also us a spider when times is tough...


You're right... I was exaggerating a little, but he could tie them bimini very fast... and the small loop perfect for the no-name connection...


----------



## Flash (May 20, 2004)

*Help*

Could anyone direct me to a website that shows how to tie the bimini?


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Flash said:


> Could anyone direct me to a website that shows how to tie the bimini?


This one was most helpful to me a while ago.

http://www.sarasota-fla-fishing.com/BiminiTwist.html


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Do I understand this correctly????

You tie the bimini in your main line, attatch the shocker to the loop with a double uni or something, and then when you cast, you have the Double Uni, a doubled section of main line AND the bimini screaming off the reel, eating your thumb, banging the guides on the way out, etc... 

I MUST be missing something, cause that don't make sense....


Later......

Well, I've made about ten attempts on the bimini, and a couple looked real nice. I'm going to learn this knot, simply because it's damned cool.....but as far as having to cast all that crap, I don't see the point. I've caught a bunch of beeeg feesh, using a double uni, or McKellow's standard. I either use 14# with a 25# shocker for the light stuff (2 oz.) or 20# with a 40# shocker for the big stuff. I know, I shouldn't be throwing 5-8oz. with a 40# shocker, but I've yet to crack one off with 40....Guess I just don't throw hard enough...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I've reeled in a couple of nice fish myself,RR,and IMO *you are missing something..* IMO If you get a big fish to the pier,or close to you in the suds,you want a knot that is dependable.. You want a knot you can't break with your bare hands,and that would be a double line knot to a good shock knot... IMO

It doesn't really give me a problem with cutting my thumb because I know which side to pack the knots on.. As far as slapping guides,very few,I repeat,"very few shocknot caught in guide instances".. Now,backlashes that were my fault,that's a whole other story...  

By doubling the line,it acts as a shock absorber to your main knot which is attached to your shock.. Do a test,since you are tiein a bimini now,just for the heck of it.. Take a piece of running line,attach a bimini to a shock knot on one end then your favorite shock knot to the other,then pull and see which breaks first... 

Yes,I'm more than a little anal about knots.. I've never had to "wipe the egg off my face" by bringing back the "curly end",and don't intend on it..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Allright, DD...

I value your opinion, and I've been tyin' knots all night....until my fingers are raw. Next good Bimini I come up with, I'll test it against a couple of others.

I learned the spider hitch in about three tries.....but that bimini sure is cool... 

Maybe I'll try one more...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Kenny 4 the back up.....if it weren't 4 folks like you, Neil and the knowledgable fishermen(women) I've met...this fool would just be jus' a hair past ignorant in tha feeshin department....a big thanks!!!!!


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

THe only problem I have with my bimini is right after I make the first set of twists up the line. When I start to come back down, the line always skipsa few twists down so the very top doesn't have any loops going down covering it. Other than that my bimini's are rock solid


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

yogai said:


> THe only problem I have with my bimini is right after I make the first set of twists up the line. When I start to come back down, the line always skipsa few twists down so the very top doesn't have any loops going down covering it. Other than that my bimini's are rock solid



When ur openin the loop...you have to easily guide the tag end(the end that will double over the first layer of twists) It takes a lil practice and patience,but as you open the loop, jus slowly guide the tag end over the twists.

Are you using your hand or are you doing as the attachment?



> http://www.sarasota-fla-fishing.com/BiminiTwist.html


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That's IT!!! I'm done for the night....I did however just tie a spider hitch to a sosin, using 14# Sufix for the runner, and 25# Trilene for the shocker. I also tied one of my UGLY bimini's to a sosin using the same lines.

I pulled both setups until failure, and in both cases, the sufix failed and the knots held... 

Cool Beans.......I learn something new every day!

Gone to let my hands heal....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> IMO If you get a big fish to the pier,or close to you in the suds,you want a knot that is dependable.. You want a knot you can't break with your bare hands,and that would be a double line knot to a good shock knot... IMO


Light bulb. Now I see what we're doing. But I have a different opinion. When I get a big fish close to the pier, or in the suds, I want as few knots between me and the fish as are possible. 

If anything is gonna cave in at that point, my money is on the knot between the shock leader and the main line, no matter what kind of knot it is. 

So, in order to avoid that scenario, I've just gotten in the habit of adjusting the length of the shock leader (longer) so that close to the pier or in the suds equals five or six turns of shock leader on the reel, and then I have no knots to worry about, Bimini or otherwise. Once the shock leader is on the reel, I can horse the fish around and get him in the pier net or let him slosh around in the suds until he hits some sand.

I realize the longer shock leader slows the launch velocity on takeoff, but at this point in life, I'm not worried about an extra ten feet and if you'd ever seen me surf cast, you'd understand why...


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yogai, when you start the twists downwards towards the loop and you're having the first few wraps "skipping", do this: after you've made 5 or 6 tightly packed wraps downwards, grab the "barrel wraps" (the tightly packed wraps that are over the inside twists, if that makes any sense  ) with your thumb and forefinger, and, holding it tight, push it away from the end of the loop, back towards the reel. This compresses the barrel wraps back towards the top of the twists and packs it all together. Done right, you won't see any loose twists at the top of the knot. 

Lemme know if this makes any sense to you...friday night after a few beers...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Surf Fish said:


> Light bulb. Now I see what we're doing. But I have a different opinion. When I get a big fish close to the pier, or in the suds, I want as few knots between me and the fish as are possible.
> 
> If anything is gonna cave in at that point, my money is on the knot between the shock leader and the main line, no matter what kind of knot it is.
> 
> ...


 This is the way I feel about that>>>>



> Yes,I'm more than a little anal about knots.. I've never had to "wipe the egg off my face" by bringing back the "curly end",and don't intend on it..


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> When ur openin the loop...you have to easily guide the tag end(the end that will double over the first layer of twists) It takes a lil practice and patience,but as you open the loop, jus slowly guide the tag end over the twists.
> 
> Are you using your hand or are you doing as the attachment?


I know how to let the line wrap itself all the way down. I should post some pics of my knots because they are very solid looking. Its just the top 2-3 wraps that get skipped sometimes when I'm wrapping back down.

Attachment? If you're refering to the cleat they show in the pictures in that site, then no. I don't use a cleat. When I finish twisting it I put both legs in it. That way I can open the loop with my knees and that really makes it easy the first set of wraps perfectly barrel-shaped. This way also makes a good 12-18 inch loop every time for me.



AtlantaKing said:


> Yogai, when you start the twists downwards towards the loop and you're having the first few wraps "skipping", do this: after you've made 5 or 6 tightly packed wraps downwards, grab the "barrel wraps" (the tightly packed wraps that are over the inside twists, if that makes any sense  ) with your thumb and forefinger, and, holding it tight, push it away from the end of the loop, back towards the reel. This compresses the barrel wraps back towards the top of the twists and packs it all together. Done right, you won't see any loose twists at the top of the knot.
> 
> Lemme know if this makes any sense to you...friday night after a few beers...


What you're saying makes sense. I'll give that a try. I had been trying to just push the twists back over the skipped twists by pulling up on the tag end, but most of the time that resulted in the whole thing coming loose and me cussin in front of the parents.

I just tied a very good one in 25 lb on my Jigmaster that I conected to a topshot of 50 lb mono with a no-name. Did the same thing yesterday with a 4/0 and 30 lb to 60 lb. both pretty good knots.

By the way, does anybody have some serious twisting in their loops? When I'm done with a perfect bimini, the loop is super twisty.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Here's how my bimini twists turn out. The top one is just a putzing around in 80lb mono, just to see if it can be done. The middle is a 20 wrap BT in 30lb test Big Game. The bottom one is a connection from the 30lb BT to 80lb shock leader using a Slim Beauty knot. The choice of background isn't quite ideal, and I'm still learning the macro function on my digicam, but I'm proud of my pics anyway


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well,

There can BE NO DOUBT that the Bimini tied to a double-uni or a no-name is a BUNCH stronger than just a uni-uni, blood, or standard leader knot. 

I have been outside, throwing my OM 10 and blue yonder with the 14# Sufix/25# Trilene Bimini/double uni and Bimini/no-name.

I am surprised to find that the "extra" knot and double line does not affect casting that I can tell.

At this point, I'm trying to eliminate all twists in my doubled section....any ideas?

Once again, I've learned something at P&S....imagine that...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I bleeve I have found THE coolest knot for joining the shocker to the bimini.....Check it out!

The Yucatan......
http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/fishing_knots/knots_yucatan.html

EASY to tie, and as strong as any of the others, so say my tired, raw,hands...I musta tied 200 knots in the last 24 hrs. Still need help getting the extra twists out of my "doubled" section...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

RR,from what I can gather there,it's a variation of a no-name... Not sure but I think that is the same variation I was using,up until a yr ago,when I saw Hat Outfitters version.. Tested both against each other and the HI version broke my version,but both are extremely strong...


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Railroader said:


> I bleeve I have found THE coolest knot for joining the shocker to the bimini.....Check it out!
> 
> The Yucatan......
> http://www.leadertec.com/tipsandtechniques/fishing_knots/knots_yucatan.html
> ...


That looks like a nice easy knot. Ima try it for big leaders because I need to attach some 30lb to a 80lb topshot on my 4/0 for bridge fishing.

I don't think you can avoid the twist in the loop section. I've tried really hard but it never gets untwisted


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Well,
> 
> There can BE NO DOUBT that the Bimini tied to a double-uni or a no-name is a BUNCH stronger than just a uni-uni, blood, or standard leader knot.
> 
> ...


 When I used to hold it with my legs,it WOULD develope twist in the line.. Friend of mine,that post as Dawgfish told me he used his reel handle.. Simply take the line and wrap with your hand,tighten your drag down,lay loop over handle,the insert your finger in the loop to make it tight enough to get the twist rolling over.. I now use the reel handle.. It makes a smaller loop,and as of yet,no twist...


----------



## Lafayette_River (Apr 12, 2005)

*ok ya got me*

using a new knot, practicing the bimini, but got the spider to no name down, what do most of you guys use to tie in the swivel, i currently double the line back on itself and tie a trilene with the loop end.any thoughts


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Trilene knot for swivels, snell the hooks...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

RR, I just tried out out your suggestion. I did not use a bimini but chose the spider hitch instead (easier for me to tie in the heat of battle). I ghad to learn both the spider hitch and the yucatan. 

Once I finished doing one rod I did all my others in the arsenal. It was easy, quick, and strong!

Now I will see how it does in battle.

One thing though, i could not get this combination to work joining braid to mono shock.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Braid to mono, I tie a 40 turn (minimum, sometimes, I go up to 60 turns on the twist) Bimini twist and then tie the resulting double line to the leader via a albright (12-18 wrap) or a worm knot. That's what I use on my deep drop rods and I haven't had a knot failure yet.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I tie an 80 turn in 30lb just to show off to the old crabby know-it-alls on the pier. takes forever to wrap it back down perfectly. This knot is too cool


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Lafayette_River said:


> using a new knot, practicing the bimini, but got the spider to no name down, what do most of you guys use to tie in the swivel, i currently double the line back on itself and tie a trilene with the loop end.any thoughts


100lbs mono nail knot to barrel swivel/ snelled 8/0-10/0 circle


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

al, why all the nice words? you put a hole in my tent dood?


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

wow we even got a pic on that one....see im a dumb pollock so itll take soem time for me to learn teh bimini but its on my to do list before fall


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Braid to mono, I tie a 40 turn (minimum, sometimes, I go up to 60 turns on the twist) Bimini twist and then tie the resulting double line to the leader via a albright (12-18 wrap) or a worm knot. That's what I use on my deep drop rods and I haven't had a knot failure yet.



you might wanna check out july issue of Sport Fishing magazine...they tested braid knots including the bimini and youd be surprised at the results.. a 12 turn bimini out performed the standard 20 turn in most cases, and the 40-60 turns broke very premeturely...


----------

